# Tony Ferguson vs khabib nermagadobamsbbanbv



## gumboman (Feb 19, 2018)

have put my money on Tony.

won in nate vs Conor.
won in stipe vs ngannou
lost in rockhold vs yoel.

what's your pick farmers.


----------

